# 200 vs 240?



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

Ok, I'm really into Nissan's and want to buy another one. Right now I have a B13 GA16 Sentra with a few mods (timing, CAI), but I am looking to upgrade. I know a lot about Sentra's and the different models engines and platforms, but I want to lean more towards the 200 or 240. 

The problem is, I know very little about the engines/aftermarket parts for them. What would any of you recommend? Which has the best record for not having mechanical problems, and of course, power (hp/tq)? I'm researching them right now but I figured I would post this for the experts to answer. THanks a lot people. 

Long live Nissan


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

2-4-0!!!!! The 240 has a hell of a lot of potential. You can SR20DET it...another plus is that it is rwd...If I didn't have a sentra, I would probably get a 240. I like the S14 model myself.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

240 no brainer... much larger jdm aftermarket.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

A car's preference is determined by the 'JDM aftermarket"?

Either car modded would/could be fast. You just gotta know how to build it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

S14s, the ones with the "angry eyes" are beautiful, just plain beautiful. And F/R is always a bonus too!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *S14s, the ones with the "angry eyes" are beautiful, just plain beautiful. And F/R is always a bonus too! *


Hell Yeah. They look soooo sweet. If I come across one cheap, I'll break down and sell my Sentra.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

240 = Real Wheel Drive, much better to build up, much more fun. Wont have as much trouble with the tranny as the FWDs trust me I'm already realizing the faults of a FWD car. And I would give anything for a RWD Sr20det powered 240 \/


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I'm questioning you saying you know a lot about sentras. the 200sx is nothing more than a 2 door sentra with a different trunk and taillights. a sentra may be longer but i doubt it since they have the same chassis. i could make my sentra look exactly like a 200sx and the only way you could tell is my the vin number. But back to the question dont let the similarity in name (or in this case) numbers fool you their is a big difference in the two
200sx fwd 240sx rwd
200sx GA16DE or Sr20de 240sx kA24 (jspec silvia 2rs20Det)
completely different looks

Even i know this i'm i'm a stereo/cosmetics guy not a performance guy


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

and with me looking over my post, a stereo/cosmetic guy with very bad proof reading skills


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the s14 is a wierd model. the 95&96 has more rounded headlights and the 97&98 has the mean looking slanted headlights. but they are both known as s14's. is this right?
95-96:








97-98:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

This is correct. The early S14s had pseudo-R33 headlights and the later S14s had the "angry-eyes." Both are the same model.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i personally like the s15 models. i believe the newer style s15 models are fast clean and aggresive looking.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *i personally like the s15 models. i believe the newer style s15 models are fast clean and aggresive looking. *


If you can find one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

Definitely go for the 240SX--the RWD experience is worth the extra bit of money. Plus--the rarity of the car--mine's a '96 and only 7000 sold in the US that year. The '95's only sold 12000. The '97/'98's (shark-eyes, or angry-eyes) only sold 7000 total between those two years. Of course it makes aftermarket parts a bit more expensive (especially compared to Honduh parts), but it is soooooo worth it!!! So much potential!! So much fun!!! Totally awesome on an auto-cross track!!!


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

240


----------

